# Picked up a 6 inch Comet today



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

I just wanted to share this. I really need to get a camera so that I can share the pics. I picked up a 6 inch comet goldfish today. He was 10 bucks at my lfs. I have some friends in town and we're all going to sit down and watch him die.

It will be cool. I've got a 75 with an 8 inch Red, a 7 inch Reds, and two 6 inch Caribe. I just got the Caribe a week ago, so I'm looking forward to seeing how they want to partake. I'll let you know.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hope they arent shy or dissapiont u.with alot of people watching they might not even touch it .


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

They won't disappoint...I've done this before and if its during regular feeding time...they should pounce on it right away so have the camera ready to go when you drop the bad boy in.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Man, you most def gotta show pix of this next time!!!


----------



## Bigwil76543210 (Mar 31, 2003)

thats sweet...you should try a bubble eyed goldfish next time....they will have some fun with that...


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Bigwil76543210 said:


> thats sweet...you should try a bubble eyed goldfish next time....they will have some fun with that...


 thats no challenge, those things are so mutated that they cant even swim right... get something that will atleast give them a chase, make them work for there food
Maybe Nate will let you use his fingers


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Come on! get a camera a share the pics...!


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

i fed my natts a big ol bubble eyed goldfish once and it was rad. i could here the bones crunching from accross the room


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

just make sure they dont stand too close to the tank during feeding. My friends would always put their face next to the tank, and expect me to feed them. HAHA


----------

